
Trump’s Floating Cities: Solving Immigration with the Help of Silicon Valley - noncanonic
https://medium.com/@noncanonic/trumps-floating-cities-solving-immigration-with-the-help-of-silicon-valley-part-1-8cb082ea9cde#.qw8wwkkrm
======
DKnoll
What is the appeal of this over the abundance of unsettled land in North
America that does not need to be created from scratch? I guess building a wall
sounds a lot more romantic when there is a ferry in the moat.

Don't think for a second that an island 12mi off the coast of California would
not be subject to US influence.

